# Mahindra 4025 Neutral Safety Sensor



## Bama Raised (Jan 28, 2020)

After troubleshooting a no crank condition, I am pretty sure I have it narrowed down to the neutral safety switch being bad. My question is, do I need to remove the shifter and top plate to access the neutral safety switch? Or do I need some kind of special socket to remove it? Any advice would be much appreciated. Ty!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It should look something like this. Shouldn't have to tear into anything.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Bama, 
To check out your idea that the non-crank problem is your trans neutral switch, unplug the switch electrical connector and put a jumper wire across the plug connectors (on the engine side) and see if it will crank.


----------



## Bama Raised (Jan 28, 2020)

I appreciate the responses fellas. I will try the jumper wire to make sure this is the issue before I go any farther. I am guessing I will need one of those sensor sockets with the slot cut in it to remove it? I tried the one that I have for cars but it was way too big. Now I need to hunt down the right size. Do either of you know what size socket these typically are? Thank you!


----------



## Bama Raised (Jan 28, 2020)

The neutral safety switch wasn't the culprit after all. After testing it I realized that I made an error while testing the starter and gave it a few wacks with a screwdriver and it fired up. I appreciate the help!


----------



## patsy swanson (Jul 25, 2018)

pogobill said:


> It should look something like this. Shouldn't have to tear into anything.


I have a 2014 Mahindra 4025, where is this part located on my tractor, I'm thinking it's on the right hand side of the shifter. Can you help me find a picture with parts labeled. I downloaded the manual but I don't even know where to add fluid.


----------

